#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ranking de Sites

## admskill

BOm dia, alguem conhece algum programa que me forneça uma lista de ranking de sites acessados pelos meus clientes ??? Sem ser servidor de cache ?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Procure por analisador de Net-Flow

----------

